# Here We Go Again



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Well here i am only 2 days after my last competition and i am ready to tackle my next one 

Gotta get organized cause the Provincial Championships are coming up in only 19 days. The figure competition is closed and so only the people that competed in the Novice comp. in March are allowed to compete. Therefore i am competing against the same girls and so i know what i am up against. 

I am going to do some VERY different things for this competition only because i have some room to play with. I believe that i may be the only one in my class and maybe even the entire figure divisison. So now is the best time to try something new. 

*My Goal * is to get leaner and tighter than last competition and not care too much about preserving lean body mass. 
* Why? * it is important to me that i show the judges a different physique evertime i step on stage
* Approach* Lots of cardio with a consistent diet
* Deadline * June 14th.


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

You are such an inspiration! 

You are going to kick even more ass this time!! 
Hey, when's the pics coming?


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

soon jenny soon.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 26, 2003)

Gonna try and follow this...looks like a nice and detailed plan you have set out...good luck!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

Jenny ... I'll be sending the pics I took of JBo to her tonight and she will in turn post the one's she'd like.


----------



## katie64 (May 26, 2003)

Hey honey, love your new journal, lots of good info already.........glad your back, we missed you............


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

thanks guys i missed you too.

i have to be organized (just like deb) or else i wont be able to reach my goals.


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

Jenny come live with me and organize me!
I
 just noticed the word organize is similar to orgasm

organize
orgasm

Well maybe not, wishfull thinking


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

your funny.

come live with you, 3 kids and a wife.

not likely. 

my organizing would consist of shipping them off to boarding school and sending your wife to Saskatoon Saskatchewan


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

So when can you start, maybe NOW!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

done.....need coordinates...


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

umm close your eyes and walk backwards, soon your ass will be drawn right into my hands!!!   Like a magnet to steel baby


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

great thanks....i did that and hit my head on the cupboards...


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

you need a Spaceballs helmet


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

WoW YOUR SOOO AWESOME GIRL!!!!!

I know these next 2 wks will be a tad crazy for ya..sooo remember that we are here for you


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2003)

hey don't forget to keep taking your BCAA's. But other than that looks awesome, and great plan. Congrats on the last contest and go kick some ass on this one.


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

i will kick some major ass....if i start to shed this 15lbs of water i am holding....i cant feel my legs to well right now....nothing a few diuretics wont cure....bcaa's are in full stock.....and just got my 4 kg of egg whites.....Yippee good food again.....body needed crap just so i know what i am not missing.


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

*Tuesday May 26* 
Squats 10x90, 6x120, 6x120
Single Leg Press 10x90, 6x90, 6x90
Single leg Extension 6x40, 6x50
Lying Leg Curl 6x50, 4x60, 5x60
Stiff Legged Deads 6x90, 6x110, 5x110
Seated Calfs 6x50, 8x50, 8x50

SS Decline Crunches 3x20x10lbs
SS Oblique Raises 3x10x20lbs
SS Iron Crosses 3x15x15lbs
Plank Hold 3x30sec


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

*Wednesday May 28, 2003* 
Morning: 20 min on cross trainer 15 min HIIT on stepper  Grow butt grow....grow butt grow!
Evening: 25 min on cross trainer 
10 min HIIT on tread and 10 min high incline on tread 


*Wednesday May 28, 2003* 
Workout
8am 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 6 egg whites
11am 1/3 cup of berries, 2 scoops of protein shakes
2:30pm (was in a meeting  ) tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, 1.5 cups of veggies
6pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hempoil
Workout
8pm steak, broccoli


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

*Thursday May 29, 2003* 
A.M. 20 min cardio on cross trainer and 15 min of high incline tread 

*Thursday May 29, 2003* 
7:30am 6egg whites, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, stevia and cinnamon (yummy protein pancake)
10:30am 2 scoops of protein, 1/3 cup of berries
1pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1.5 cups of broccoli (feeling  cause they are puttin tar on our roof at work)
3:30pm Oh my god i cheated....apple, 1/4 cup of pb, and 1/4 cup oats 
6pm steak and 1.5 cups broccoli

Had a nap after work cause i felt nauseous from the tar in my lungs....gonna skip my workout tonight and do upper body training before work tomorrow and then posing after work..skip the cardio and move legs to Saturday.


----------



## sawheet (May 29, 2003)

single leg presses, way to go girl!!!!!     I hardly see anybody doing thoose if they only knew!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

if they only knew that it kills the butt and is hard as heck....k i gotta go home now.....feelin sick from this tar crap.


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2003)

are they tarring your roof? Theu did that to my building last month....being in a basement, recirculated air environment....damn, that SUCKED! It went on for about two weeks....very annoying...
oh hey..I even got some of those frozen vegies you recommended!
See! You can teach an old dog a new trick!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

i had to leave work cause i couldnt breath...now i am at home surfing and heading off to the gym...again


----------



## Tboy (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Diet*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Wednesday May 28- Saturday May 31*
> Meal One:  1/2 cup of oatmeal, 6 egg whites, cinnamon and stevia
> Meal Two:  2 scoops of protein, 1/3 cup of berries
> ...



Dumb question...

I know I have been hanging around here long enough that I should know this, but Why no yolk with the egg?


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

cause i only have 15 days til my comp. and i ate about 5900 calories Saturday, Sunday and Monday (thats each day).


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

*Friday May 30, 2003* 
Arnold Press(drop sets)
1st set= 10x20
2nd set= 10x25, 5x20
3rd set= 9x25, 4x20

DB Laterals  
1st set= 4x10, 4x12, 4x15, 4x12, 4x10
2nd set= 4x8, 4x10, 4x12, 4x15, 4x12, 4x10, 4x8
3rd set= 4x15, 5x12, 3x10, 3x8, 5x5

Lying Incline Laterals (drop sets) 
1st set= 8x8, 4x5
2nd set= 8x8, 8x5
3rd set= 8x8, 8x5

Seated Rows 10x70, 8x80, 8x80

Straight Arm Pushdowns (SS) 10x50, 9x55, 6x55
Rope Pulldowns (SS) 8x50, 6x50, 6x50

DB Bicep Curls (SS) 9x15, 6x15, 6x15
Hammer Curls (SS) 8x12, 6x12, 6x12

Swiss Ball Flyes 8x12, 8x12, 8x12

Christ that was a longgggggg workout.

*Friday May 30, 2003* 
8:30am 6 egg whites, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam
11:30am 2 scoops of raisins in a package of Keloges raisin bran.......just seeing if anyone actually reads this..........2 scoops of protein, 1/2 cup of berries
2:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1 cup of broccoli, 1 tbsp mayo
5:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil
8:30pm I just love bringing my cooler full of food to a party.....NOT.....steak, 1 cup of broccoli and mustard........mmmmmmmmmustard


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

Nice new Journal Jen :wave : just thought i'd call in and say g'day


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

Thanks ris....no one comes to visit me here anymore


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

oh...don't be silly...I see you everyday! 
(twice if you count ris's avi...)


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

I was just thinkin about how many peoples Journal you say hi in, your so nice


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

I know! She's everywhere..isn't she? 
And...she gives great advice...unlike me...if I wasn't such a great BS artiste...I'd be worthless!
 (I guess we all have our purposes, right!)


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

are you guys saying that i get around? you better not be or i will have to beat you two.

i have to hit the sack now.....you two behave....talk soon


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

Night Darling  *hugs*


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I know! She's everywhere..isn't she?
> And...she gives great advice...unlike me...if I wasn't such a great BS artiste...I'd be worthless!
> (I guess we all have our purposes, right!)



Yeah, mine is too  ummm .....
Perve on J'Bo 

Round round get around i get around........


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> are you guys saying that i get around? you better not be or i will have to beat you two.
> 
> i have to hit the sack now.....you two behave....talk soon



I would NEVER say such a thing to or about you...Dave...he's a different story...but not my friend J'bo!

She's getting pretty fiesty again, Ris! I think she's liking those carbs again!


G'night, J!
Talk to u tomorrow?


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I would NEVER say such a thing to or about you...Dave...he's a different story...but not my friend J'bo!


 er


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

hey..ris...look..seriously...LOOK at your avi..and wanna ask me that again!


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

ooooooooOOOOOO BABY YEAH 
I'm an ass kisser for sure then


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

see what I mean??
Oh, by the way, you asked what the difference between a real estate broker and counselor was.
A broker talks and teaches
A counselor listens and learns.
there ya go!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Good i might need you so i can buy some investment properites over there in the next few years


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

come on over! I'll hook you up with some great mountain property!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

I thought you didnt know any girls


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

mountain property...
Not Mountainous mamories!
Sheesh!

Hey, I AM a bouncer at the hottest night club in this town....I know ALL the waitresses...of course, I am now the sweet, nice, life saving bouncer.
(I wouldn't want to ruin that with my wicked single ways....)
Maybe a few years ago....but not now...I actually <gulp> want to find that one, special girl to keep...


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

hey boys thanks for stickin around to play in my journal while i was sleepin....talkin about the ass again? sheesh...

hey where is everyone?


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

*Saturday June 1, 2003* 
15 min cardio on stepper, 15 min cardio on cross trainer, 15 min high incline cardio on tread plus abs 

*Saturday June 1, 2003* 
11am 6 egg whites, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 1tbsp no sugar added jam
2pm 1/2 scoop of protein and 1/2 tbsp hempoil (pre-workout)
3:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1.5 cups of broccoli, 1 tbsp mayo
6:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil
8pm steak and 1.5 cups of broccoli with mustard

*Meal times were all screwed up today....but felt great. Started taraxatone and ala....tightening up and peeing like a race horse *


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

I am right here, my good looking , most favoritist canadian chickie!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 31, 2003)

Hey jen,
just stopping in to say hello and you are looking fine as usual.  It looks like you have a great game plan and you are going to do great next weekend. I will be chrering for you ...take care and best of luck

Hardasnails


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

good morning,J!
Hope your day is great!
Hopefully will be able to talk with tonight....


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2003)

Good job Saturday, I need that disapline over the weekend.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Sunday June 1st, 2003* 
10:30am 6 egg whites, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam
1:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1.5 cups of broccoli
4:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hempoil
7:30pm steak and broccoli

*Sunday June 1st, 2003* 
BB Squats (yuck) 10x45, 10x95, 10x115, 9x135 (OUCH)
Smith Lunges 10x20, 10x40, 10x50  i hate these effin thangs
Narrow Leg Presses 10x90, 10x110, 10x130 (ok i couldnt feel my legs by now and i just rolled off of the machine)
Seated Calfs 10x50, 10x50, 10x50
Abs 

*well its almost 1am and my butt is killing me already....wont be able to sit tomorrow *


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey honey! 

How are ya? Feeling good about the coming comp?

Things look real good in here!  Well except Ris and B's BSing.. 

Take care sweetie!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Jenny.

Yes i am feeling alot better about this comp. now that i shed all this water...only a few more days.....my mommy is coming into town to see my show and i cant wait to see her.

Have a great day....i am so sleepy


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

Well as it turned out i did not get to bed til 2am last night....damn puter....now i am totally regreting it...i am exhausted and my legs really needed the rest...missed my 6am cardio and so now i gotta go and do 2 hours in the gym after work 

*Monday June 2*
Meal one 8am 6 egg whites, 1/3 cup of oatmeal
Meal two 11am 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hemp
Meal three 2pm NNNNNOOOOOO i have to wait til 2pm for a meal....this has got to change..i am starving..well i know that the diet is kicking in...thank god only a couple more days of this crap and then eating alot more and no darn cardio...*jenny yawns as tummy growls* anyways i am gonna have 1.5 chicken breasts, 1.5 cups of broccoli 
Meal four 5pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil
Meal five 8pm steak and 1.5 cups of broccoli

* heading to the store to grab some cucumbers to munch on...or i am gonna die *


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

awesome though  diet is going good. Sorry to hear your always hungry though.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

what ever.....hunger is so overated...i am over it...good old ala  love my protein pancakes....will be taking out one shake tomorrow and sub. a tin of tuna with mustard....as per the dr. ordered.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

*Monday June 2nd* 
Arnold Presses  
set 1= 10x20
set 2= 8x25, 5x20
set 3= 6x25, 4x20
DB Laterals 
set 1= 4x10, 4x12, 4x15, 4x12, 4x10
set 2= 3x8, 3x10, 3x12, 3x15, 3x12, 3x10, 3x8
set 3= 5x15, 5x12, 4x10, 4x8, 5x5
Lying Incline Laterals 
set 1= 8x8, 5x5
set 2= 6x8, 4x5
set 3= 6x8, 4x5
Seated Rows 10x80, 7x90, 6x90 (heaviest weight i have ever used)
Straight Arm Cable Pushdowns (SS) 10x50, 8x60, 7x60
Rope Pulldowns (SS) 10x50, 8x55, 6x60 (heaviest to date)
Standing DB Curls (SS)10x15, 7x20, 6x20
DB Hammers (SS) 10x12, 8x12, 7x12
Swiss Ball Flyes 10x12, 10x12

20 min high incline cardio on tread plus 10 min cardio on cross trainer 

*I think that i am a maniac *


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

*Tuesday June 3rd* 

25 min high incline cardio plus isometric abs 


Meal One (7:30) 1/3 cup of oats, 6 egg whites
Meal Two (10:30) tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, 1/2 cup of cucumbers 
Meal Three (1:30) 1 chicken breast, 1.5 cups of broccoli
Meal Four (4:30) 3/4 chicken breast, cucumbers with mustard
Meal Five (7:30) steak, 1.5 broccoli

As you can tell i made some adjustments to my diet....it turns out that i was eating about 60g of protein during 2 of my meals and that is why my tummy is so bloated....geuss i need to get a scale.
Adding in grapefruit at breaky tommorrow and scrapping the oats.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 3, 2003)

J'bo, where do you see you were getting 60g protein in your past meals?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

well my 1.5 chicken breasts were kind implant breasts......HUGE.....like D cups....about 1.5 cups


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Meal three 2pm NNNNNOOOOOO i have to wait til 2pm for a meal....this has got to change..i am starving..well i know that the diet is kicking in...thank god only a couple more days of this crap and then eating alot more and no darn cardio...*jenny yawns as tummy growls* anyways i am gonna have 1.5 chicken breasts, 1.5 cups of broccoli



You should purchase some Anorect-IN from Avant Labs for occasions like this.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

i replaced my shakes with real food and so i am good now....40 pills a day is enough for me.....will try next time though.....thanks.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

Not a pill.

You squirt it up your nose (IN = Intra Nasal).

It's not for regular use, but is effective in times of need - when you have to miss meals, put meals back, or feel like you're gonna cheat on your diet.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

Why do i get a feeling that intra-nasal will freak you out...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

ok thats just weird.

the only thing i am shovin up my nose is............the scent of a pizza  sorry its just not in me to be serious right now.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

*Wednesday June 4th* 
Yah i got to sleep in....cause its leg day tonight.

Meal one (7:30) 1/2 grapefruit, 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg
Meal two (10:30) tin tuna, mustard, cucumbers
Meal three (1:30) chicken, broccoli, mayo
Meal four (4:30) chicken, cucumbers
Meal five (7:30) steak, broccoli


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Not a pill.
> 
> You squirt it up your nose (IN = Intra Nasal).
> ...



"snort-a-meal?"


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh my jenny. I would be starving after that day!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

well yes 1250 calories isnt too much....however i will make up for all of that at the after party...i organized an all you can eat italian buffet at a local house club.......oh yah PARTY.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

hmm...Italian food..where is this at??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

we catered out and booked a private room at a club down town...my mommas comin to groove too.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 5, 2003)

I can hear you now cursing like crazy after that leg workou especially early in the morning ..YES THEY DO SUCK


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 5, 2003)

had to take yesterday off of training...head wasnt on straight if you know what i mean.

*Thursday June 5th* 
meals are all screwed cause i am still going head crazy  
6:30am 20 min cardio
8am 1/2 grapefruit, 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg
12pm tin of tuna with mustard, 1/3 cucumber with vinegar
2pm 3/4 chicken breast, 1.5 cups of veggies, 1 tbsp mayo
5pm 1/2 chicken breast, 1/4 cup of cucumbers with vinegar
8pm 1.5 cups of broccoli, 1.5 cups of potato


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 5, 2003)

*Thursday June 5th*
Adductors12x50, 10x60
Leg Extensions12x50, 10x60, 9x60
Narrow Stance Leg Press 12x90, 10x135, 10x135
BB Squats 10x95, 10x95, 9x95
Smith Lunges 10x50, 10x50

 i am gonna die....oh well last leg workout til after the comp.
Updated *i did die* and almost lost it at the gym


----------



## Rissole (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> had to take yesterday off of training...head wasnt on straight if you know what i mean.


No...  Is this a no carb thing??


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 5, 2003)

HEY J'BO hope you are feeling good from that leg workout wait till tommorrow or worse the next day.  Be care ful and watch those steps LOL

  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No...  Is this a no carb thing??



no ris....its just a stress/life/issues thing.

it will be resolved soon though...i hope 

as for my ass HAN well its morning and they arent as sore as i had thought....not yet anyways....so there


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

*Friday June 6th*
8am 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 grapefruit
11am tin of tuna, mustard, 1/3 cucumber with vinegar
2pm 3/4 chicken breast, 1 cup of broccoli
5pm 3/4 chicken breast, 1/3 cucumbers with vinegar
8pm steak and 1 cup of broccoli

K i am sooooo frustrated i am leaner than ever and tight...but my belly is soooooooooo bloated that i cant go on stage like this....ps its not stress.....i have stress only cause i have the belly....i have never ever had this before. HELP.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi honey.............just wanted to wish you well, I know it's not coming up for another week or so, but I'm not around too much now, just wanted you to know your awesome and you'll definitely be kicking some ass.................


----------



## Rissole (Jun 6, 2003)

Is the bloating caused by girl things by any chance??
Just relax mate, if ya got a week you'll be ok.
Wish you were here so i could give you some good ol Oz relaxation therapy


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2003)

wish it was due to the girls thang ris......i lost my period cause of my low bf%


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2003)

* Friday June 6th*
20 min high incline tread mill in am 
20 min of fast paced walking in heels to my effin apt cause i was late


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

20 minutes of head spinning sex with high heels on!!!!  Cool!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2003)

now that sounds good...however not in my cardio plan  sans booty pour moi...pas des hotties pour pumpin


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2003)

that last part almost sounded french ...


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> now that sounds good...however not in my cardio plan  sans booty pour moi...pas des hotties pour pumpin [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2003)

your sick sawheet.....the translation was...

next wednesday i am heading out to climb some boulders with this guy named scott...we are going to tie eachother up so we cant go anywhere (so we dont fall sickos)....then after a huge meal that consists of steak/lobster scalloped potatos and fresh asparagus we will lay under the stars and do it all night long.

french hey...it can be interpreted wrong all the time...


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

Then I woke up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2003)

and we were sweaty and sticky from the night befores cardio....or was that the sap from the trees


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

Sap from some kinda wood, I suppose


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2003)

k iam so effin excited right now i cant really type much cause i am dancing around my apartment naked cant spell either.......MY QUADS ARE RIPPED...I HAVE A A QUAD SPLIT.....i have been training for this and waiting for 29 weeks and finally the day has arrived....k gotta go do a dance


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

YES!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 7, 2003)

Is that Monkey sex?? You guys are classic 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> wish it was due to the girls thang ris......i lost my period cause of my low bf%


Really.... Wow... there's some info for ya....


----------



## Rissole (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k iam so effin excited right now i cant really type much cause i am dancing around my apartment naked cant spell either.......MY QUADS ARE RIPPED...I HAVE A A QUAD SPLIT.....i have been training for this and waiting for 29 weeks and finally the day has arrived....k gotta go do a dance


Hmmm the mind boggles 
Good job Jen!! You da gurl


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jen,
Glad to hear progress is going well.  You are going to really rick the house next week.  Let the judges see the changes so that way you leave a great impression for when you take nationals next year by storm.hope you aren't all danced out from all the excitement last night.  Better save some of that energy for the contest b/c this week we be wishing you had LOL.  Keep up the good work and last week your body I'm sure your body will give you more surprises.  I wouldn't be suprised if your glutes are partially striated by friday.   

Hardasnails


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

striated gluts? come on....if my gluts are striated then i have to change my after party outfit....i am wearing only a thong if i have striated gluts. 

btw h...thanks...and your mean...my upper body hurts like hell today


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

*Saturday June 7th*
9am 1/2 grapefruit, 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg
12pm tin of tuna, cucs with vinegar
3pm chicken breast, broccoli
6pm tin of salmon, cucs and peppers
10pm steak and tea

4 hours of intense dancing til 3am 
oh christ this was a night....my fav local dj was playing and the night could not have been better...i am completely relxed now that i had a chance to dance my ass off and laugh all night. 

DB Chest Press 12x15, 10x25
DB Swiss Ball Flyes 12x12, 12x12
Lat Pulldowns 12x70, 9x70
Lat Rows 10x35, 10x35
DB Shoulder Press 12x20, 7x30
DB Seated Laterals 10x12, 8x12
Cable Pushdowns 12x50, 10x60
DB Kickbacks 10x8, 10x8
DB Curls 10x15, 8x20
Concentration Curls 12x12, 10x15
Ok so half way through my workout i had to turn away from the mirror cause i was too freaky to look at....ever seen a female version of the incredible hulk except brown instead of green? well veins were popping out everywhere and i thought that i may vomit.....i think i scared some women away too..and who stuck that slab of meat on my shoulder? 

cant wait to see what i look like wed. before i start carbing up


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

*Sunday June 8th*
10am 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 grapefruit
1pm tin of tuna, cucs and vinegar
2pm handful of nuts (or i was going to die)
4:30pm chicken breast and 1 cup of veggies
7:30pm steak and tea

40 min cardio


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2003)

Do you have a competition coming up soon?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

yes next saturday.....3rd effin one in 3 months.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2003)

Do you enjoy competing, or is it just something you do for the sake of doing?

As dumb as that sounds.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

i love competing but 3 in 3 months is WAY too much....losing some LBM.

this is the first year that figure competitions are in Manitoba so the Novice (march) show was to qualify for the Nationals (May) and once you win overall in Provincials (june) you never have to re-qualify for Nationals again. So i am going for the gold baby.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey 'o' hot one how are ya??
Just sayin G'Day..


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Saturday June 7th*
> 
> DB Chest Press 12x15, 10x25
> ...



Let me get this right. You do 12 reps of cable pushdowns, right? Not 50?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

thats right jb


----------



## sawheet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey babe, wheres the Avi??


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 11, 2003)

J'Bo, come back. I was really taking your journal as a guidance tool.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh baby!! New av!! Me like's


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

LOVE the new avi... georgeous!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks guys....and look i am not naked  geuss like nt i have issues with clothes...anyways i have one thing to say

ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  ITS SMARTIE TIME!  

OH BABY ITS CARB UP TIME IN ONLY 8 HOURS....can you tell that i am excited?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

Good luck honey!!  

I know you will do GREAT! 
Enjoy the smarties and HAVE FUN!! 

Love the new avvy btw! 


Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmm smarties


----------



## dino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm liking the journal J'Bo....I think I might cheat and copy some of your exercises if that's alright with you........

Oh, btw, I read the remark about Kellogs raisin bran and now I've got that tune in my head, THANKS!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

copy all you want.....its all for sharing


----------

